# Best rattle can paint?



## dxmadman (May 24, 2013)

Ok, I know this is against your religion "some of you". If you rattle can a bike in enamel, what's the best for the buck? I've seen some guys can jobs and they look fabulous. I don't wana spend money on two stage, I think krylon might be durable and has a rainbow of colors, what do you guys think? Dx


----------



## militarymonark (May 24, 2013)

I have the paint store put car paint in the paint can


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 24, 2013)

VintageSchwinn on this site has a great selection of high quality rattle can paint's. I think you can go too VintageSchwinn.com as well.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 24, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> I have the paint store put car paint in the paint can




This is very solid advice!!  This paint sprays on way better and is way harder than normal sprays like Krylon. Using Duplicolor spray cans is not as good but it's better than Krylon quality of paint.


----------



## dxmadman (May 24, 2013)

*Color me bad*



schwinnbikebobb said:


> This is very solid advice!!  This paint sprays on way better and is way harder than normal sprays like Krylon. Using Duplicolor spray cans is not as good but it's better than Krylon quality of paint.




Ok that's what I was thinking, I'm painting a bike that I might get $75 back out if I'm lucky. I don't wana spend $75 on paint alone. It's for a girls bike, that will have the snot ridden out of. She wants to ride it to school but wants something vintage and old school and be "queen bitch" of the playground . And  Yes that's how she told me! I just gotta figure out what color queen bitch is? Any body have a color chart?


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 24, 2013)

I've used rustoleum to with good results just make sure to get at least their mid grade stuff. I've heard John Deere has some decent paints out but i bet their color selection is pretty limited.


----------



## spoker (May 24, 2013)

*paint*

with the increased quality of aerosol paint the procedure is prolly as important as the paint choice,if you are goin for correct original then buy it,other wise take a good look at whats new in off the shelf paint,notice I said aerosol not raddle can,i also use plastic filler not bondo,your attitude will make a diff,a top body shop will use an aerosol when appropriate and the correct plastic filler for the application


----------



## dxmadman (May 24, 2013)

*The color of time*

I've got it narrowed down, aerosol is the way to go compared to rattle cans. Krylon is at the bottom of the list or last resort. I'm more concerned of durability,with all respect  I know this a classic resto forum and not a rat forum and only correct paint is the only way. Also some of us are bike builders rather than restorers. Any body else have good results with cans? Also primer choice? Dx


----------



## halfatruck (May 24, 2013)

I've had good luck with rustoleum, seems to level nicely and have good durability, one of the burgundy colors is close to Schwinn.


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 24, 2013)

The  paint shop here , Fairystone, will put auto paint in a spray can. They will mix any color and a large can (17oz I think), is $17-$21 depending on addition of metalflake, pearl, metallic, etc. The paint isn't PPG, but appears to be almost as strong so far.


----------



## MR D (May 25, 2013)

I have a PPG store right around the block from me. I will be seeing if they can put car enamel into a spray can for me (custom mixed to match colors) I'm talking about! I'm actually excited about this!

That said, I have used Rustoleum with pretty good results. You have their choice of colors, but it goes on decent. Nice flow and a good amount of paint delivery from their cans, which means you can spray from farther back (no runs).

Good luck!

Mr. D


----------



## spoker (May 25, 2013)

*paint*

rustolium has come along way,custom mixed aerosol usually work well but they run about $22.oo a can hear,i was at homedepot the other day,rustolium has a new 2x paint ive had graet luck with,$3.44 per can,they also have some new pearls and mettalisers like the mid 50s bikes use,the nozzle is adjustable tofar as flow and how the paunt goes on has a lot to do with thing ratio control the amount of pearl or metallic you want on your finish,and now days unless your getting water based paint most paint is kinda generic,there really isn't much difference if any between lac,ena,etc,no mater what the over priced paint salesman may tell you,most paint problems,i crazing or lfting come from incorrect application such as recoat time and thickness of applied coat,i use Omni hardner with napa clear with no problems,one last tip,as far as flow and laying on of material goes,it has a lot to do with thinning ratio,pressure and humidity,if you want a better flow,ie spray from your aerosol,let the can sit in warm water for 5 min b4 u spray,but keep it away from any high heat,use this last tip at your own discresion,higer pressure gives a finer spray so the paint lays better


----------



## gtflyte (May 25, 2013)

Here is some that work good The Etch Primer and the dupli filler primer goes really hard.




Go to the automotive store and get some automotive paint and get them to rattle can it good stuff .I used base clear to match inside fenders of a Og bike and worked great.


My prefference is automotive finishes and products but not very affordable on some bicycle projects depending the need.
GT


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 25, 2013)

Well it sounds like everything with high quality is out of your desired price range.  I've always been told " Your paint is only as good as your surface"
Meaning the proper way to go about this is sand blast, or hand sand, down to the steel.  Fill the imperfections.  Primer, sand, primer.  Then paint.  
I'm using VintageSchwinn paint.  It's kinda pricy and takes a long time to cure/harden.
Best of luck


----------



## fat tire trader (May 25, 2013)

My local art store sells Montana paints. They come in more different colors than any brand that I have seen and they sell tips with different spray widths. I have not tried using them yet.

http://www.montana-cans.com/products/Cans/3


----------



## bikecrazy (May 25, 2013)

I heve had excellent results with Krylon paint.


----------



## kingsilver (May 25, 2013)

*Rattle can paint*



bikecrazy said:


> I heve had excellent results with Krylon paint.




 MY OLD HONDA 305 DREAM PAINTED WITH 5 LARGE CANS OF HONDA "MONZA RED" SPRAY PAINT. TOOK 3RD PLACE "CLASSIC JAPANESE" DIVISON IN 1994 AT THE CYCLE WORLD EVENT COW PALACE SAN FRANCISCO. 










THE PHOTO ABOVE WAS FROM THE SO CAL DELMAR, CA.  CLASSIC MOTORCYCLE SHOW IN THE EARLY 1990'S. THEY ALSO HAD A CLASSIC ROAD BIKE/CRUISER DISPLAY.


----------



## spoker (May 25, 2013)

its not ususally the paint ,sometimes its the painter


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 25, 2013)

spoker said:


> its not ususally the paint ,sometimes its the painter




That's for sure. Believe it or not, you can get a really nice automotive paint job using a roller just like you'd use to paint your house, using automotive paint of course. The before and after work are what makes the difference between a good paint job and s crappy one.


----------



## brassbusterpc (May 26, 2013)

*Best rattle can paint*

I've seen some GREAT result's from a guy at work that use's ROTHRATTLEBOMB paint. Nice Candie's, Pearl's and Base coat's. Kinda high end $17.00-$20.00 a can but worth it in my mind. I'm gonna be using Greasy Black on my trike build. Check there site out. Good luck


----------



## fordsnake (May 26, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> My local art store sells Montana paints. They come in more different colors than any brand that I have seen and they sell tips with different spray widths. I have not tried using them yet.
> 
> http://www.montana-cans.com/products/Cans/3




Hey Chris, I'd like to try this, which art store sells it?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 26, 2013)

Riley Street Art
http://www.rileystreet.com/
Its on 4th near the movie theater.


----------



## Sean (May 28, 2013)

http://www.touchuppaintonline.com/

I've bought their paint and it works great. I use Upol Clear as it's a 2 stage paint.


----------



## jd56 (May 28, 2013)

spoker said:


> its not ususally the paint ,sometimes its the painter




Its got to be me. Ive tried many different paints and always have some type of issue....crackling, fading, foxing.....and being a paint quality control condition inspector youd think I would master it.
Not yet.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (May 28, 2013)

Welle Auto Supply here in MN will color match a part and put PPG (Deltron) in in a spray can, it needs a clear topcoat,  and I can get a clear with catalyst (hardener) already mixed in there too, and in a spray can as well. Won't be as durable as auto paint mixed and shot from a gun, but looks very good, and a whole lot cheaper if you're doing it yourself. See two bikes I did this way:








Good luck
Darcie
(FYI- Make sure to prep good with wax and grease remover before spraying, and MUST use a mask with the clear due to the hardener in it- don't want your lungs hardening!)


----------



## brucejr (May 28, 2013)

I've used Montana on some outdoor furniture.  Fantastic color choices and it was great to spray but it did seem a little soft, but I did not prep the stuff well at all.


----------



## wspeid (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm looking at the Dupli-Color website and have the most basic question... do I want to use an enamel or a lacquer for a bike repaint?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been "rattle canning" for over 46 years!
I've tried 'em all. I Like Dupli-color, Plactic-coat(terrible name tho), Krylon.
Rustoleum is good paint, but takes for fricken ever to dry. It is sensational for outdoor stuff tho. I use it on my boat trailer.
Tip: steer away from "store/house brand" paint. Not worth the $ you save. Regular Ace spray isn't too bad...
Kool note: I have a can of K-Mart paint from 1974!(when I had that car) it still sprays and dries well!!! Try another company to claim that!

oops, almost forgot mt favorite, Martin Senior (they don't carry it anymore by me tho (pisser).


----------



## bricycle (Jun 3, 2013)

wspeid said:


> I'm looking at the Dupli-Color website and have the most basic question... do I want to use an enamel or a lacquer for a bike repaint?




Laquer looks great, but will flake or peal if surface not prepaired according to label. Acrylic Laquer better!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a surprise. I have used Testors enamel model paint. It was a close match on a bike I was selling, so I took the chance. Looked great and with a bit of clear over the top, it was a shade lighter than the original paint.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 3, 2013)

*If you put your mind to it...*

I rattle caned this phantom....still looks sharp after 3 years....patience and prepping does wonders


----------



## bricycle (Jun 3, 2013)

Phantom's swell!!!!


----------



## wspeid (Jun 4, 2013)

Any recommendations for the best clear coat finish to protect my rattle can paint?  

Would it make any sense to take my completed paint job to a professional to have them do a clear coat for protection since all the hard work is done?  Or is that a worthless expense and I'm better off just completing the project at home?  If so, are the clear coat recommendations the same as for generic paint?


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 4, 2013)

Martin Senour paint is owned by Sherwin Williams and is SW paint. If you can find a SW Automotive store, you are golden.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2013)

bikecrazy said:


> Martin Senour paint is owned by Sherwin Williams and is SW paint. If you can find a SW Automotive store, you are golden.




cool, thanks!


----------



## Joe V (Jun 12, 2013)

wspeid said:


> Any recommendations for the best clear coat finish to protect my rattle can paint?




Spraymax 2K Clearcoat is a 2 part rattlecan high gloss clearcoat that has worked very well for me. It has a button on the bottom of the can the releases the isolated catalyst inside the can when your ready to use it, once the catalyst has been released the contents are good for about a day. It's not cheap at 20 bucks a can but the results are impressive! Its also very toxic, its recommended that you use a good quality respirator which I have, a paper dust mask will not work. It's also important you don't get any on your skin, like I said it's very toxic and deserves a lot of respect. I'm surprised that it's available it California. 

This clearcoat seems to be the choice for motorcycle tanks due to its great resilience to gasoline. They also mfg other products that I have no experience with. I get mine at Coast Airbrush in Anaheim, CA they do mail order as well.

http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=380


Cheers,
JOE


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Aug 19, 2020)

__





						Industrial Touch Up Paint | IndustrialTouchup
					






					www.industrialtouchup.com
				








__





						Spray Paint Application and Directions
					

This page contains usage data for industrialtouchup.com aerosol spray paint including surface preperation, painting guidlines, and dry times.




					www.industrialtouchup.com
				






			https://www.industrialtouchup.com/about-us.htm
		


I don't know if this qualifies as the best rattle can paint,  but it certainly is good.
There are many colors that someone might find very useful among these various tractor/construction equipment/lawn mower/farm equipment colors that  are matches or near matches for the various makes/brands'  colors over the years.

There are many different shades of yellow,  and  tan - beige, and  orange  and reds too.    You also have at least two nice green colors that I can think of such as  (industrial # 94938  massey ferguson Green)   &  (industrial # 94903  ford tractor Green).    There is at least one really nice deep blue that isn't such a dark navy blue,  but offhand,  I can't recall which  manufacturer's color  but you can browse through the twenty or so different manufacturers listed up on industrial's 12oz touchup spray can web page.
There are other colors that are among the offerings which match to these outdoor equipment/farm tractor/construction equipment but I cannot give an opinion other than there might be a color that you might be seeking  to  do some type of two tone thing.

These paint offerings are more expensive than the offerings at Wal-mart,  Home Depot, Lowes,  and Tractor Supply.   At around $10 a can,  these are still inexpensive enough and  a  decent   paint.        I certainly  would not overlook the Walmart...etc  offerings especially the 2X spray cans there in a wide variety of colors.   My wife found a great PURPLE color there at Walmart  that looks great on the  old  Schwinn Suburban that she painted and installed a new decal set from a seventies era schwinn SPEEDSTER,  and chrome fenders from  an old Varsity to replace the factory painted fenders.     There are so many good spray paints at  Walmart, Home Depot.....etc.       I  have used many of them.    The paint quality is decent even on the cheap $4.50  stuff.     Preparation is the key.     You also want to  let  the  bike frame  dry for about 120 days or four months before re-assembly.      The roof rafters of a shed, or the loft of a garage or barn  in  the Summer or late Spring when temps in the shed exceed 100F are very helpful to harden/cure paints like Rustoleum,  but   I think you still want to wait at least 120 days or longer for Rustoleum paint so that it won't chip or scratch easily.         If you do quality pre-paint prep and are not in a hurry  and  use the absolute best 3m  blue  masking  tape  when you are doing multiple colors or stripes or designs,    I  expect  you will achieve better than average results  which will look far better than  anyone would ever believe you could achieve from super inexpensive rattle can  spray paint.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 19, 2020)

Can't get your links to open.


----------



## comet (Aug 19, 2020)

My old Bob Jackson frame.


----------

